# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  VENTA DE SEMILLAS DE QUINUA SALCEDO CERTIFICADA POR INIA

## Agrominka SAC

Contamos con la* certificación de INIA por el Ministerio de Agricultura para la venta de SEMILLAS de QUINUA variedad Salcedo.  
El precio es de S/. 35 por bolsas de 10 kg. 
Lugares de venta: Chiclayo y Lima.  
Pedidos al 961547370
o escríbanos a agrominka@hotmail.com   
Atte. Agrominka SAC*Temas similares: CULTIVO DE QUINUA BLANCA EN LA COSTA(TRUJILLO) VARIEDAD SALCEDO-INIA SE VENDE SEMILLA DE QUINUA SALCEDO INIA, PASANCKALLA ROJA Y NEGRA COLLANA VENDO SEMILLA DE QUINUA VAR. SALCEDO INIA Y ALTIPLANO para siembra en Costa OFERTA DE SEMILLAS CERTIFICADA DE QUINUA ROJA INIA 415-PASANKALLA, QUINUA BLANCA SALCEDO INIA Y CHIA NEGRA PARA PRODUCTORES/AGRICULTORES Artículo: INIA aprobó norma para producción, certificación y comercialización de semillas de quinua

----------

